
When I was mayor, Philadelphia bombed civilians. Time for the city to apologise - bryanrasmussen
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/may/10/when-i-was-mayor-philadelphia-bombed-civilians-its-time-for-the-city-to-apologise
======
thephyber
My only opinions on the incident are that the MOVE group were not easy to
empathize with (they were being reported to the health department for keeping
their infants in squalor) and that the police lacked any reasonable use of
prosecutorial discretion (which seems to be a widespread problem in the USA).

------
thephyber
I remember seeing a Netflix documentary on this incident.

Wikipedia entry for the 1985 bombing in Philadelphia[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOVE#1985_bombing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOVE#1985_bombing)

